# Come dire ai figli che



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

http://www.donnamoderna.com/news/societa/come-dire-ai-figli-che-i-genitori-si-separano

*Dire ai figli che non ci si ama più non è facile. Eppure, spiegano gli esperti, è necessario. Scopri con noi quali parole usare e come rassicurare i tuoi ragazzi*




Dire ai figli che ci si divide è un momento delicato, che va gestito con cura. Secondo una ricerca dell’Università dello Utah, la notizia della separazione dei genitori è un evento che lascia un segno indelebile nel cuore di un bambino: tutti ne hanno un ricordo vivido, anche a distanza di anni. «Senza dubbio, si tratta di un evento traumatico che cambia la vita di tutti, per sempre, ma dirlo nel modo giusto rende ciò che verrà dopo meno difficile da accettare» spiega lo psicoterapeuta dell’età evolutiva Alberto Pellai, autore di Vi lasciate o mi lasciate? (Erickson). 
«I bambini vedono e sentono tutto, anche se non capiscono di cosa si tratta, e il mistero, il non sapere, li fa andare in ansia» interviene la mediatrice famigliare Ilaria Marchetti, autrice di Il mare di Amì. Storie di una famiglia che cambia nel mare della vita (Morellini) «È faticoso, ma dare una comunicazione “ufficia- le” è importante. Perché fa sentire i figli importanti: li rende partecipi di un evento che li coinvolge, molto». «E poi li rassicura» aggiunge «Aiuta a capire che, anche se mamma e papà non ci sono più come coppia, continueranno a esserci come genitori». Come fare? Leggi i consigli degli esperti. 
*Il momento giusto*

«Mai improvvisare: non lasciatevi sfuggire che vi separate nel mezzo di una discussione» avverte lo psicoterapeuta dell’età evolutiva Alberto Pellai. «Deve passare l’idea che la vostra è una decisione presa con calma e ben ponderata, ed è fondamentale che entrambi, moglie e marito, siate convinti sul fatto di dividervi, che come coppia abbiate affrontato un percorso di mediazione e indagato fino in fondo se ci sono margini di recupero» aggiunge l’esperto. «I vostri figli devono sentire che questa scelta è davvero inevitabile». 
Non esagerate, però, con la prudenza: «Non illudetevi che più tardi lo dite ai bambini e meno soffrono, anzi aspettare l’ultimo giorno prima di dividervi sarà ancora più destabilizzante per loro» prosegue Pellai. «Lasciate un margine di una o due settimane in cui siete ancora tutti e due a casa: trasmetterete così il segnale che mamma e papà continuano a fare squadra, anche con il “nuovo regime”». «A volte il clima è talmente teso che è meglio non dare insieme l’annuncio della separazione: i figli finirebbero per concentrarsi più sul conflitto fra mamma e papà che non sulle loro parole» suggerisce Ilaria Marchetti. «In questo caso, è meglio parlare singolarmente, non prima di aver condiviso con l’altro coniuge gli aspetti generali della comunicazione».


----------

